# Please Sove My Problem port forward in Bittorrent and HUAWEI EC325 data card by bsnl



## pagol123 (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you please try to solve my Problem


 I am using Huawei EC325 NIC USB data card provided by BSNL in Assam. Now my problem is that I cant forward the port for using bittorrent, As i tryed my best to search all tutorial but as newbie in netwark techniques i cant use that. 
But with out proper port forward i am getting only 1 to 4 kpbs speed, but in DAP I am getting in between 15-30 kpbs speed. 

 Please solve my problem


----------



## Ecko (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Please Sove My Problem port forward in Bittorrent and HUAWEI EC325 data card by b*

*192.168.1.1/

Type this in ur address bar & then 
username : admin 
password : password

Login & go to your NAT config then add add a port there 
You may add multiple port for both TCP/UDP
Set the same port in utorrent


----------



## pagol123 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Please Sove My Problem port forward in Bittorrent and HUAWEI EC325 data card by b*

I TYPE THAT ADDRESS AND IT SHOWS ME THAT 




To  attempt fixing network connectivity problems, click *Tools*, and then click  *"Diagnose Connection Problems..."***
*


SO HOW CAN I SOLVE THAT?




ACTULLY TODAY MY INTERNET EXPLORERS ADDRESS BAR GONE AWAY BUT THIS IS A DIFFERENT STORY



*


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Please Sove My Problem port forward in Bittorrent and HUAWEI EC325 data card by b*

You are posting in the wrong section. Post this in the QnA or Hardware Troubleshooting section. Anyways, now that your IE Address Bar is gone, there could be a virus in your comp.


----------

